# Settings to improve camera



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Not sure if this has been asked anywhere before but would messing with any of the settings inside the camera make it take better photos? I have no idea what they do and have always used auto everything

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> Not sure if this has been asked anywhere before but would messing with any of the settings inside the camera make it take better photos? I have no idea what they do and have always used auto everything
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yes they would. A developer on xda has been working on doing so. I've been testing different media profiles for him. You modify the settings in the media_profiles.xml inside the /system/etc folder. So far he's made a 2x quality setting, a medium quality, and a high quality. They make video noticeably better, and the pictures turn out a little bit clearer because the settings cause the pictures to not compress as much. The higher quality videos take up more memory, but the pictures are hardly any larger as far as file size. We've run into an issue though while trying to improve audio on the videos and the audio plays faster than the video so he'll hopefully have that fixed soon. Once they're perfected I'd be more than happy to share them with everyone. Just make sure to give credit where it is due.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

That's cool ...I originally meant like the camera app settings exposure scene etc but this sounds sweet so it would be like a flashable zip to improve quality?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> That's cool ...I originally meant like the camera app settings exposure scene etc but this sounds sweet so it would be like a flashable zip to improve quality?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It could be made flashable. I've just been using a root explorer to paste the modified file over the original and reboot. You can definitely notice an improvement over stock settings.


----------



## bigshotrob22 (Jun 7, 2011)

You mind posting the files? I would love a better pic quality! Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Metallice (Jan 27, 2012)

Camera ICS and Camera ICS+ have these settings built in as options along with other features.
Free with Ads - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.moblynx.cameraics
Ad free version -https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.moblynx.cameraicsplus


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

Here are the current files. The 2x one doesn't seem to have the audio playback issue since the audio bit rates are untouched but the video quality is improved and the camera settings are bumped up as well. I also made another xml file with the camera settings bumped up even higher and the video left on the 2x profile settings.

The x2 Quality Settings doubles the standard camcorder bitrate for 480P, 720P and 1080P [8M, 16M, 24M] as well as change the quality settings for the camera to 100, 85, 75 [from 95, 80, 70] and the memcap setting to 25000000.

The Medium Quality Settings push the camcorder bitrate up even more for 480P, 720P and 1080P [10M, 20M, 35M] as well as change the quality settings for the camera to 100, 85, 75 [from 95, 80, 70] and the memcap setting to 30000000.

The High Quality Settings push the camcorder bitrate up to the max for 480P, 720P and 1080P [14M, 30M, 50M] as well increase the Audio bitrate up to 128k and increase the Audio channels to 2. The duration setting has also been changed to 60 from 30 for the above formats. All the quality settings for the camera have been forced to 100 and the memcap setting has been pushed up to 40000000.

-2x, Medium, and high quality. Medium and high have audio playback issues.

-Modified 2x profile containing further image capturing improvements. Makes the phone compress the image less during saving process. Less grainy images and definitely noticeable when zooming in after taking the picture. Pretty much the 2x xml with the camera settings from the High Quaility xml

Modified Media XML's File, download

MAKE SURE YOU BACKUP THE ORIGINAL XML ON YOUR PHONE JUST IN CASE YOU DECIDE TO GO BACK!
-You'll find it in "/system/etc" folder. It's labeled "media_profiles.xml"

To install them rename one you'd like to use to "media_profiles.xml". Copy and paste it to "/system/etc", give it the okay to overwrite, and reboot. I can't take credit for the original xml's. I got them from a developer on xda named mskip. http://forum.xda-dev...er.php?u=894259

And there are apps that contain some of these settings but why take up extra memory when you can just modify the files yourself to find your perfect settings? lol. I'll be sure to post the finished files once the bugs are figured out as well.

Edit: Posted new zip to my google docs. Had all the xml's including the stock just in case someone forgets to make a backup.


----------



## djd338 (Feb 3, 2012)

If your just looking for an app, try HDR Camera+. I found, when I have the time and the subject stands still, it can produce a higher quality pic than I get using other apps. I set the app so I can edit immediately after the shot. It takes multiple photos simultaneous then averages to produce one, hence the target must be still. Editing is hard to do in bright conditions is another drawback, but those times I save editing for later. Besides that app I use Camera+ which is better than stock. HDR is a paid app, but I found Amazon had it for 1/2 what Play charges when I bought it.


----------

